# LOA pay?



## tgtguy2021 (Nov 27, 2021)

Hey!
I took a covid test, did the pay and benefits stuff, and got a week LOA. I was wondering when do I get paid for it? Will it be next payday? Or does it have some special date or something? 

Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 27, 2021)

Confirm with your hr.


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 27, 2021)

Your pay comes through once the loa is approved.  I think they require medical now, no more paid just because you say you were tested or say you are feeling ill.  So much abuse in my building with all the COVID leaves.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 27, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> Your pay comes through once the loa is approved.  I think they require medical now, no more paid just because you say you were tested or say you are feeling ill.  So much abuse in my building with all the COVID leaves.


And it’s usually the same people abusing it. Every little sniffle has them running to the doctor for a test. Of course, the doctor will tell them to stay home.


----------



## tgtguy2021 (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks for your answers. I'm definitely not trying to abuse it. I just had to take it and was wondering how we were paid for it. Like does it direct deposit like a normal payday or something else? And it was approved. I'm just waiting now 🙄


----------



## happygoth (Nov 30, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> And it’s usually the same people abusing it. Every little sniffle has them running to the doctor for a test. Of course, the doctor will tell them to stay home.


And I'm fine with that. If you're sick, stay home.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 30, 2021)

happygoth said:


> And I'm fine with that. If you're sick, stay home.


Define sick.  I had one out because they had a headache and the doctor said to get tested.  Of course, negative.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 1, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Define sick.  I had one out because they had a headache and the doctor said to get tested.  Of course, negative.


A headache is a valid reason to call out, especially if pain relievers aren't helping and/or your doctor tells you to get tested.


----------



## Aae19 (Dec 1, 2021)

tgtguy2021 said:


> Thanks for your answers. I'm definitely not trying to abuse it. I just had to take it and was wondering how we were paid for it. Like does it direct deposit like a normal payday or something else? And it was approved. I'm just waiting now 🙄


It should be added to your next paycheck.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Dec 1, 2021)

happygoth said:


> A headache is a valid reason to call out, especially if pain relievers aren't helping and/or your doctor tells you to get tested.


My point is that it is the same team members using Covid as a get out of work card. Never have these team members ever test positive for Covid in the 4+ times they have been out.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 2, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> My point is that it is the same team members using Covid as a get out of work card. Never have these team members ever test positive for Covid in the 4+ times they have been out.


That is a lot yes. At that point it's easy to see who the abusers are.


----------

